# Can 49ers Be A-OK Using Alex Smith At QB?



## jeremiahjohnson (Aug 11, 2011)

"A" is for Alex. But if you ask Niners supporters, "B" is for Bust, "C" is perfect for Come On Currently, "D" is perfect for Done, "E" is for Blunders, and by "F" it is having fairly nasty.

You get the idea.

Unfortunately this isnt Sesame Street, although the prospects of Alex Smith under center when the time of year begins has most of us sensation like Oscar this Grouch.

Please realize that around this stage, Jim Harbaugh has produced the choice he had to create. And whilst it is been obvious to a lot of us that Alex wouldn't / could not / shouldn't previously stage around the area again as a Niner, Harbaugh wasnt available a lot to function with during his initial months at work. He couldn't say hello to the period with no qb, he couldn't even enter the summer without having quarterback. For that matter, he could barely leave his first media conference without any qb.

The period ended with all the spotlight on Aaron Rodgers and Big Ben, and the yr before which it was Brees and Manning. Each weekend during each and every month of each year we've been reminded more than and more than as well as over how essential the particular QB position is, and exactly how crappy it's that any of us do not appear to possess a good one.

Which receives us back again to the Harbaugh/Smith marriage made from absolute necessity. Brightened up with quite a bow, this Niners circumstances has been produced simply because of the group situation, and the predicament only.

Harbaugh can't feel Smith is actually gonna really flip his / her profession about today, can he Regardless, was Harbaugh heading to expend the summer time with no quarterbacks also on the roster? With the uncertainty he gave the playbook (actually) for the man who might begin with the minimum level of discover.

So now Smith is holding routines, and all Niners fans hope this all gets paid out. Without time in between an arrangement and the addition of the season, there is no occasion for a Plan N.

And were not in love with Strategy A.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 11, 2011)

Fuller?


----------

